# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 05/2013



## PCGH_Marco (27. März 2013)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 05/2013 ist ab     sofort    online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 3.  April 2013 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware    teilweise  einige   Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games  Hardware   05/2013 in   diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf  Fragen und      Anregungen  möglichst schnell zu antworten.

*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 05/2013 haben euch gefallen?*
*Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der Ausgabe 05/2013 haben euch gefallen?

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. März 2013)

Meine Ausgabe kam gerade schon an (erfreulich früh), da werde ich später meine Zeit investieren. Feedback folgt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2013)

Dieses Mal gings wirklich schnell... habe sie auch schon in der Hand 
Wart ihr irgendwie früher fertig bei der Ausgabe oder ists einfach Zufall dass sie NOCH zwei Tage früher im Briefkasten liegt als gewöhnlich?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. März 2013)

Wir hatten wegen Ostern eine verfrühte Abgabe, damit ihr den Lesestoff noch vor Christi Auferstehung habt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2013)

Und der Osterhase hat extra 'ne Sonderschicht eingelegt und sie noch vor seinen Eiern verteilt.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. März 2013)

Meine hab ich auch schon in den Händen 

Mein erstes Feedback ist eher ne Frage: Warum ist auf Seite 11 in der CPU-Übersicht der i5-2500K als "Oberklasse" eingeteilt, der i5-3570K aber nur als "Obere Mittelklasse"?  Hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Rolk (28. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH 05/2013 jetzt vorbestellen: Stromfresser und Hitzequellen entlarvt, PS4 selbst bauen, PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix, Drakensang AFdZ-Vollversion*

Klingt gut, ich freue mich auf das Heft. 

"PS4 selbst bauen", wenn das TheBrutus liest bekommt er einen Anfall.


----------



## Dartwurst (28. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH 05/2013 jetzt vorbestellen: Stromfresser und Hitzequellen entlarvt, PS4 selbst bauen, PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix, Drakensang AFdZ-Vollversion*

PS4 selbst bauen Will die PCGH Redaktion uns zu Konsolenspielern bekehren? Dann muss ich ja eine andere Zeitschrift abonnieren.


----------



## Nocci (28. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH 05/2013 jetzt vorbestellen: Stromfresser und Hitzequellen entlarvt, PS4 selbst bauen, PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix, Drakensang AFdZ-Vollversion*

Ui, diese Woche extra früh die neue Ausgabe aus dem Briefkasten gefischt.


----------



## turbosnake (28. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH 05/2013 jetzt vorbestellen: Stromfresser und Hitzequellen entlarvt, PS4 selbst bauen, PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix, Drakensang AFdZ-Vollversion*

Man kann auf dem PC noch kein GDDR5 für die APU nutzen, also kann man auch keine PS4 nachbauen.

Genauso wenig wie eine Steambox, damit seit hier Titel mäßig auf Bild Niveau.


----------



## DaxTrose (28. März 2013)

Nach den ganzen Wärmebildern und -untersuchungen fand ich die Idee auf der Teamseite sehr schön! Konnte mir ein Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen!


----------



## das_wesen (28. März 2013)

Super das ich sie schon habe. Aber diese Titelüberschrift: "40.000-Euro-Messgerät deckt auf" - "Entlarvt: Versteckte Hitzequellen" erinnert an die BILD Zeitung. Ich weiß der Vergleich ist hart. Aber die Formulierung stört mich ziemlich. Die Bilder auf der DVD sind wunderbar, es freut mich besonders das auch Bilder von der AMD Radeon HD4870 1GB mit dabei sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2013)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen Wärmebildern und -untersuchungen fand ich die Idee auf der Teamseite sehr schön!



Da muss ich voll zustimmen - endlich ist diese epische Bild unseres Admins auf Papier gebannt!


----------



## ile (28. März 2013)

Wow, die Asus GTX 680 im Dualslotdesign ist 0,1 Sone im Idle! Wie fat geil ist das denn!!! 

Raff, kannst du mir bitte 

- die Drehzahl sagen, mit der die Lüfter im Idle laufen? 
- sagen, ob noch weniger upm als die gemessenen idle möglich sind 

- mir das gleiche für die 670 von Asus sagen

Wäre echt nice.


----------



## sirwuffi (29. März 2013)

Kann die Redaktion bitte mal kurz die Glaskugel raus holen und gucken, ob mit der Einführung der Next-Gen Konsolen und deren 8-Kern Architektur in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren der Einsatz von SMT bei 4 Kern Prozessoren mehr Performancezuwachs bei neuen Spielen bringen wird als im Moment. Ich beziehe mich da auf die Antwort des Leserbriefs der aktuellen Ausgabe durch Marc Sauter vgl. Bei zukünftigen Spielen scheint ja der Prozessor in Bezug auf die neuen Konsolen mehr Bedeutung zu zukommen. Oder wird das nur durch echte Kerne (AMD) erreichen können. 
Da ich mein Board (Z68) in diesem Zeitraum nicht upgraden werde, kommen mangels Alternativen nur der i5-3570K und der i7-3770K in Frage. 
Oder anders gesagt lohnen die 100€ mehr für SMT und 2mb L3-Cache bei den next-gen Spielen ?


----------



## PcGamer512 (29. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH 05/2013 jetzt vorbestellen: Stromfresser und Hitzequellen entlarvt, PS4 selbst bauen, PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix, Drakensang AFdZ-Vollversion*

Ich finde Euer Magazin und die DvD immer so geil hoffentlich wird die noch Jahrzehnte erhalten bleiben .
Werde sie pünktlich zum 3 April kaufen, denn für diese Zeitung was auch die einzigste ist die ich kaufe, gebe ich gerne die 5€ aus.
Macht weiter so!!


----------



## Juzamdjinn (29. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH 05/2013 jetzt vorbestellen: Stromfresser und Hitzequellen entlarvt, PS4 selbst bauen, PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix, Drakensang AFdZ-Vollversion*

"ps4 selber bauen" wenn ich sowas schon höre... die qualität von pcgh hat in den letzten jahren stark abgenommen. aber anscheinend kann man mit "bild-schlagzeilen" käufer locken - naja mich nicht.


----------



## BikeRider (29. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH 05/2013 jetzt vorbestellen: Stromfresser und Hitzequellen entlarvt, PS4 selbst bauen, PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix, Drakensang AFdZ-Vollversion*

 Mein Heft ist noch nicht da.
Ich hoffe, es ist morgen da, damit ich zu Ostern was zu lesen habe.


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2013)

Bei den Aussagen zum FOV auf 21:9 ist leider mindestens eine Falschaussage dabei und auch sonst ist das Ganze nicht wirklich differenziert. So kann man bei dem für sein starres FOV gescholtene pCARS selbiges für jede Kameraeinstellung beliebig anpassen und das nicht nur im Menü sondern auch per Tastatur im laufenden Spiel.
Ausserdem fehlt der obligatorische Hinweis auf wsgf.com wo sich für fast jedes Spiel Lösungen finden. Bei CoD und The Witcher 2 bin ich mir z.B. sicher dass der FlawlessWidescreenFixer hilft. Bei Skyrim und AC3 wundert mich die Angabe "nicht kompatibel" sowieso, schließlich haben die von Haus aus noch nicht einmal Probleme mit Triplehead.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH 05/2013 jetzt vorbestellen: Stromfresser und Hitzequellen entlarvt, PS4 selbst bauen, PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix, Drakensang AFdZ-Vollversion*

Da werde ich noch ein paar Tage warten müssen bis ich meinen Senf dazu abgeben kann. Wird dann zum 3. mal in Folge sein das die Heftversion gekauft wird da die Spiele schon vorhanden sind. Vielleicht sollte man die Games für das laufende Jahr vorankündigen?


----------



## Marcimoto (30. März 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Mein erstes Feedback ist eher ne Frage: Warum ist auf Seite 11 in der CPU-Übersicht der i5-2500K als "Oberklasse" eingeteilt, der i5-3570K aber nur als "Obere Mittelklasse"?  Hab ich da was verpasst?


Ich denke, dass hier nur auf den Preis geschaut wurde, was in dem Fall nur kein Differenziertes Vorgehen war.

Mir gefällt die Zeitschrift sehr gut 

Mich würde es auch mal interessieren wie es in Zukunft bei Spielen wegen der neuen Konsolen mit den CPUs aussieht. Crysis 3 ist ja das beste Beispiel.
Ich könnte mir ja vorstellen dass Intel nach Haswell auch auf mehr Kerne setzen muss um nicht kurzzeitig die Krone an AMD zu verlieren.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. März 2013)

MarCy schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass hier nur auf den Preis geschaut wurde, was in dem Fall nur kein Differenziertes Vorgehen war.


 
Komische Einteilung... na ja


----------



## BikeRider (30. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH 05/2013 jetzt vorbestellen: Stromfresser und Hitzequellen entlarvt, PS4 selbst bauen, PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix, Drakensang AFdZ-Vollversion*

 Mein Heft ist da - Bin gleich am lesen


----------



## TheBrutus (30. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH 05/2013 jetzt vorbestellen: Stromfresser und Hitzequellen entlarvt, PS4 selbst bauen, PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix, Drakensang AFdZ-Vollversion*



Rolk schrieb:


> "PS4 selbst bauen", wenn das TheBrutus liest bekommt er einen Anfall.



Um ehrlich zu sein, plane ich mir das Heft genau deswegen zu kaufen.


----------



## Marcimoto (31. März 2013)

ja aber ist ja auch nur nen kleiner kosmetischer Fehler.


----------



## ronrebell (2. April 2013)

*AW: Sapphire Atomic Radeon HD 7870 im Test: Mit "elitären" 1.337 MHz Kerntakt zum Sieg?*

Antwort bezieht sich auf meine Stellungnahme ...


> Als Dauerabonnment Eurer Zeitschrift würde ich es begrüßen, wenn ihr   weniger Zeitressourcen in sinnfreie Aprilscherze investiert.
> 
> Investiert die Zeit bitte wieder in qualitativere Heftartikel!
> 
> Mein Osterwunsch an Euch.





> Da Raff ja Grafikkarten macht, welche Artikel hätten hier [Print]  qualitativ besser sein sollen deiner Meinung nach? Konstruktives  Feedback wäre hilfreich.


Da Raff ja ein nettes "Like" hinzufügte, hoffe ich dass dieser auch meine Stellungnahme lesen möge.


> PCGH_Raff gefällt dieser Beitrag.


Agree, Kritik ohne Feedback bringt nichts. Dem werde ich nun nachkommen, auch wenn dies wenig (oder vielleicht doch sehr viel) mit dem 1337 MHz Scherzartikel zu tun hat.
Bitte betrachtet meine Kritik als konstruktive, druckt die paar Zeilen aus und nehmt diese vielleicht zur nächsten Heftbesprechung mit ... oder löscht den Beitrag nach dem Grundsatz "off topic". Your decision.

Zuerst einmal kurz zu mir:

Seit gut 2 Jahrzenten im gaming Geschäft mit an Board. Begonnen hats mit Atari, C64, Amiga 500 und co (Diskettenwechseln und so ... alten Hasen hier brauche ich nichts zu erzählen).
Aus den Zeiten, des wenn auch lieb gemeinten Untertitels "Schraubenverwechslers", bin ich seit knapp 2 Jahrzenten entsprungen. Viele Kisten selbst zusammengezimmert, reichlich Sysbetreuung im Bekanntenkreis, SLI und CF Erfahrungen in mehrfacher Hinsicht, seit ein paar Monaten 3D Vision. Große private Daddel Community (im mittelaterlichen Alter  mit 3D Vision Sorround Systemen, Quad SLI Dingern und weiß was ich noch was.

Euer Heft abonniere ich seit mehreren Jahren (bis dato stapeln sich knapp 100 eurer Ausgaben in Büro und Keller).
Mir fehlt zunehmend der Blick über den Tellerrand. Die Herausforderung dem 1980*1020 4*MSAA Standarduser vermitteln zu wollen, dass es eine Welt dahinter gibt. Beyond Full HD und Standard BQ also.
Welches Ziel haben wir PC gaming Fanboys eigentlich? Uns von Konsoleros absetzen zu können und den Bastelaufwand nur irgendwie rechtfertigen zu können, geschweige denn die horrenden Mehrkosten eines adäquaten gaming SYS sinnvoll begründen zu können. Diese Schiene gilt es in Puncto anstehendem Konsolen Next Gen Release zu fahren. Ansonsten sehe ich künftige PC gamer Anteile, vielleicht auch Leseranteile eures Magazines, schwinden. 

Warum jetzt dieser Exkurs?

Ich schlage Eure aktuelle PCGH (05/13) S. 17 auf und kriege das kalte Grausen. Sorry, wenn ich wieder einmal lesen muss dass Neulingen grundsätzlich (immer noch) von einem Multi GPU Gespann abgeraten werden muss.
Zeigt den Lesern doch dass sich Dinge verändern. Ich kann diesem Gedanke gerade noch irgendwo nachkommen, wenn ich an mein damaliges GTX 480 SLI @ Lukü denken muss.
Seither hat sich aber einiges getan. Nehme ich jetzt hier mein aktuelles midrange GTX 670 SLI Kepler SYS als Beispiel, so wird dieses einer regelrechten Plug & Play Spielerei gerecht.
Deutet doch bitte einmal Möglichkeiten abseits von SGSSAA und downsampling tweaks an, es gibt so schöne.

Habt ihr selbst in Eurer Redaktion die Möglichkeiten aktuelles 3D Vision 2 zu testen, ich denke schon?
Ich lege euch einen 3D Vision workshop (ganze Redaktion) ans Herz. Sagt dem gamer da draußen wie ihr den Stand der Dinge knackscharfes Full HD ingame @3D betrachten zu können seht.... und dass low cost 3D im Kino nichts damit zu tun hat.
Gebt den gamern Gründe am SYS rumzubasteln und upzugraden, vielleicht ist einer eben genau 3D Vision. Mich würde wundern wenn nach einem ordentlichen Testrroundup 50% der Redaktion dagegen wäre.
Zeigt dem gamer dass SLI/CF mittels NVInspector, Radeon Pro ... und framelimiter mittlerweile ein Kinderspiel ist. Testet doch nicht immer nur die sinnlosen max avg fps, sondern zeigt die Framelatenzen eines entsprechende eingestellten framelimit settings. Auf Seite 45 habt ihr die Frametime Analyse wunderbar beschrieben ... zeigt doch wie der Multi GPU User sein SYS denn richtig handelt und frames im low fps Bereich limited. Bringt die Spieler vom Gedanken ab die high fps machen ein SYS spielenswert ... frei nach dem Motto low fps rules. Jeder gamer weiß wovon ich spreche.

Ich lade das pcgh Team ein zum Betriebsausflug nach Salzburg. Wunderschöne Stadt und bei mir gibts guten Kaffee. Dann machen wir Multi GPU 3D Vision as its best und sehen ob wir mikrorucklerbefreites Crysis 3 @ Full HD @ 3D Vision maxed out mit butterweichen 60 fps auf den Bildschirm gezaubert bekommen. Ich verrate Euch eines, ja, es geht. Bei Bedarf hänge ich nen Bench screenshot dran.

... und, und , und ... ich hätte noch einiges zu schreiben, möchte eure Zeit nicht rauben.

Ich hoffe diese Zeilen kommen an ... und Raff sieht dies als positive Kritik meinerseits.

Es gibt viel zu tun ... und wenig Zeit für Aprilscherze. Die Next Gen Konsolen stehen vor der Tür ... und mit blanken Feststellungen ala "Wir gamer haben ja die viel bessere Grafik", wird sich der künftige gamer die nächste Zeit nicht mehr so schnell zu frieden geben. Öffnet Wege und Türen, führt eine neue Kolummne ("Beyond Full HD und 4*MSSAA ... oder was auch immer) ein ... und zeigt dem Spieler Möglichkeiten Probleme (Stichwort Mikroruckeln) in den Griff zu bekommen.

Grüße vom old boy Kabelverknoter ... und ich hoffe den Aprilscherzbefürwortern nicht gegen die Karre gefahren zu sein. Dies war nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## ronrebell (2. April 2013)

*AW: Sapphire Atomic Radeon HD 7870 im Test: Mit "elitären" 1.337 MHz Kerntakt zum Sieg?*

^^Thx fürs Like 
lg, so far.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. April 2013)

*AW: Sapphire Atomic Radeon HD 7870 im Test: Mit "elitären" 1.337 MHz Kerntakt zum Sieg?*

ronrebell,

danke für diesen ausführlichen Beitrag (auch wenn der im Feedback-Bereich deutlich besser aufgehoben wäre – vielleicht schiebt's ein Moderator)!  Ist aufmerksam gelesen und zur Kenntnis genommen. 

Frametimes stehen für die PCGH 06/2013 wieder groß auf dem Plan und dort darf Multi-GPU natürlich nicht fehlen. Da sowohl Nvidia als auch AMD derzeit an Techniken feilen, die das Spielgefühl bei mehreren GPUs verbessern sollen, wird es dazu gewiss noch Folgeartikel geben, die sich mit "Smoothness tweaks" beschäftigen. Derzeit gilt jedoch: Frickeln ist unumgänglich. Apropos frickeln: Du sagst, dass wir zu wenig über Geschichten berichten, die den PC von Konsolen abheben. Da ich das wegen vieler Extremtests und nerdigen Randthemen wie RadeonPro, Adaptive VSync bei uns im Heft, die es in dieser Form fast nirgends gibt, nicht so sehe: Was vermisst du denn noch?

3D ist nachweislich sehr "randgruppig", dennoch berichten wir immer wieder darüber, wenn es Entwicklungen in diesem Segment gibt (aber das weißt du als treuer Leser gewiss). Bei Fernsehern liegt das Thema übrigens im Sterben, was mehrere TV-Hersteller bestätigen. Mal sehen, was sich machen lässt. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## LSSJBroly (2. April 2013)

Super Ausgabe, wie immer Die Wärmebilder sind wirklich interessant, mal wirklich etwas neues

Was ich nochmal fragen wollte (wieder eure Benchmarks)
Dirt Showdown

Irgendwie funktioniert das  Global-Illumination in den optionen nicht (zieht keine Performance?; lässt sich aktivieren, aber es kommt kein effekt?).  Wenn ich meine GTX 680 da benche, hab ich da um die 72Fps @OC und um die  64Fps mit 1058/3004MHz. (euer wert liegt bei rund 52Fps)

Ist mein Dirt Showdown kaputt? (neuinstallation hat keine besserung/verschlechterung der Ergebnisse gebracht...) Wie immer, Benchmark so asugeführt, wie bei euch in der Anleitung:
Benchmark-FAQs: So testet PCGH CPUs und Grafikkarten mit Spielen - Update mit Batman AC, Dirt Showdown, Max Payne 3 und The Witcher 2 EE - FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele - Colin McRae Dirt Showdown


----------



## Niza (2. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH 05/2013 jetzt vorbestellen: Stromfresser und Hitzequellen entlarvt, PS4 selbst bauen, PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix, Drakensang AFdZ-Vollversion*



Nocci schrieb:


> Ui, diese Woche extra früh die neue Ausgabe aus dem Briefkasten gefischt.


 
Genau das selbe war bei mir. Schon am 27.März war die im Briefkasten.

Ich dachte erst das ist ein Aprilscherz und musste 2mal hinschauen ob es wirklich schon die Ausgabe 05/2013 ist.
Aber sie war es wirklich!

Ich fand es gut das sie so überfrüh schon da war. 


Könnte ruhig immer so sein.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. April 2013)

Mysteriös! Fakt ist, dass neuere Nvidia-Treiber die Leistung in _Dirt Showdown_ etwas anhoben (siehe auch den Treibertest ab Seite 40), aber Global Illumination ist auf keinen Fall kostenlos. 

Während ich schon etwas anders schrieb, fiel mir etwas ein – dein Spiel ist nicht kaputt. Versuchen wir's mit einem einfachen Test: Boostet dein Auto im Benchmark? Ich tippe auf "nein". Das wurde mit dem letzten Patch von Codemasters verändert und wirkt sich auch auf die Fps-Rate im Test aus. Bei uns boostet die Kiste reichlich, wie's gedacht ist. Wir haben das Spiel nach dieser Beobachtung auf den Testsystemen mit einem Backup und der Steam-Option, das Spiel "nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand zu halten", auf den vorigen Stand zurückgesetzt. Natürlich werden damit alle Grafikkarten getestet, es ist also vergleichbar. Bis wir das umstellen, gilt es dieses Detail zu beachten (und nicht wieder zu vergessen ...).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## banned4life (2. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH 05/2013 jetzt vorbestellen: Stromfresser und Hitzequellen entlarvt, PS4 selbst bauen, PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix, Drakensang AFdZ-Vollversion*



TheBrutus schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, plane ich mir das Heft genau deswegen zu kaufen.



alternativ hätte es die vorletzte c't ausgabe auch getan


----------



## LSSJBroly (2. April 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf "nein".


 
Jup, stimmt. Werde das auch nochmal ausprobieren. Also game nochmal runterladen und updates deaktivieren? Oder installiert der sofort die nötigen updates gleich mit?


----------



## matti30 (2. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH 05/2013 jetzt vorbestellen: Stromfresser und Hitzequellen entlarvt, PS4 selbst bauen, PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix, Drakensang AFdZ-Vollversion*

find das Wärmebildfoto vom Stephan genial, hat was diktatorisches


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. April 2013)

Spiele werden bei Steam immer mit der aktuellen Version heruntergeladen, daher lassen sich unsere _Showdown_-Werte mit einem neu heruntergeladenen Spiel leider nicht reproduzieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## LSSJBroly (2. April 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Spiele werden bei Steam immer mit der aktuellen Version heruntergeladen, daher lassen sich unsere _Showdown_-Werte mit einem neu heruntergeladenen Spiel leider nicht reproduzieren.


 
Schade
Nun gut, danke für die hilfe, eher für die information


----------



## GOD-ZillA (3. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH 05/2013 jetzt vorbestellen: Stromfresser und Hitzequellen entlarvt, PS4 selbst bauen, PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix, Drakensang AFdZ-Vollversion*

PS4 selbst bauen? Ich weiß noch nicht was ich über den Titel denken soll.


----------



## XXTREME (3. April 2013)

Gleich mal von ner Tanke mitnehmen .

Edit-> PS4 selbst bauen geht nicht. Das ist Bauernfängerei und das wisst ihr auch.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. April 2013)

Darunter steht "Leiser Mini-PC". Im Artikel steht "Wir bauen einen PS4-ähnlichen PC". Nur klingt das eben alles nicht so griffig wie das, was groß auf dem Cover steht. Ihr wisst so gut wie wir, dass im Artikel die Unterschiede deutlich erwähnt werden – weil wir die PCGH sind. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei den Aussagen zum FOV auf 21:9 ist leider mindestens eine Falschaussage dabei und auch sonst ist das Ganze nicht wirklich differenziert. So kann man bei dem für sein starres FOV gescholtene pCARS selbiges für jede Kameraeinstellung beliebig anpassen und das nicht nur im Menü sondern auch per Tastatur im laufenden Spiel.
> Ausserdem fehlt der obligatorische Hinweis auf wsgf.com wo sich für fast jedes Spiel Lösungen finden. Bei CoD und The Witcher 2 bin ich mir z.B. sicher dass der FlawlessWidescreenFixer hilft. Bei Skyrim und AC3 wundert mich die Angabe "nicht kompatibel" sowieso, schließlich haben die von Haus aus noch nicht einmal Probleme mit Triplehead.


 
Was mich bei solchen Themen auch immer ein bißchen stört, ist die ultimative Positivbewertung eines horizontal erweiterten FOVs. Denn de facto bedeutet das auch, dass z.B. Nutzer eines 2560x1600 30"ers weniger sehen, als Nutzer der kleineren Testmonitore. Man kann zwar die Tauglichkeit für 21:9 Monitore kritisieren, wenn der Sichtbereich insgesamt abnimmt, aber in allen Artikeln mit flachen Seitenverhältnissen (angefangen von den ersten 16:10 Displays als 5:4 noch üblich war über die 16:9 Einführung und Multi-Monitoring bis hin zu 21:9) werden Spiele, die auf höheren Displays links und rechts was abschneiden, allgemein gelobt 

Ansonsten:
- fand ich das Aufrüstspecial sehr nett, insbesondere weil genauer darauf eingegangen wurde, dass vermeintlich CPU-schwache Konfigurationen in manchen Szenarien durchaus sinnvoll sind.
- fand ich den PS4-Bezug im Wohnzimmer-Spiele-PC-mit-heutiger-AMD-Architektur künstlich herbeigeführt.
- hätte ich mir vom Thermorgrafieartikel mehr technische Details (insbesondere auch zur Oberflächenproblematik und wie ihr damit umgeht!) und weniger Firmengeschichte erhofft.
- hat mich der Treiberartikel überrascht, denn es ist verdammt lange her (gefühlt ~seit dem 2-3ten Jahrgang  ), dass ich in der PCGH einen interessanten Artikel gelesen habe, für den mir kein älteres Gegenstück in Erinnerung war. 
- irritierte mich der idle/load C2Q/FX Vergleich im Energie-Check. Ist es nicht ein bißchen unfair, eine CPU mit guten Idle-Stromsparmechanismen dafür zu kritisieren, dass ihr Verbrauch unter Last stärker ansteigt, als bei einer CPU, die schon ohne Last die Leitung leersaugt?
- frage ich mich auch nach dem Cinemizer-Test weiterhin, was an "40 Zoll in 2 m Entfernung mit PAL Auflösung" eindrucksvoll sein soll. Ein 24"er aus einem Meter Entfernung sieht größer aus und bietet ein wesentlich detaillierteres Bild.
- wäre der Artikel zu prozeduralen Welten vielleicht für Themenneulinge (und für die war er als Grundlagenartikel wohl gedacht?) ansprechender gewesen, wenn man die Generierung von Leveln aus größeren Elementen in einigen Rollenspielen eingegangen wäre. Und was definitiv fehlt, ist die KKrieger Vollversion auf der Heft-ähhh-Lochkarte?


Vor allem aber habe ich eine *Frage* (klar, sonst meld ich mich ja kaum in Feedbackthreads  ):
Habt ihr bei den Kompaktwaküs auch mal die Temperatur bei verringerter Drehzahl gemessen? Das Fazit weißt zwar ausdrücklich daraufhin, dass die Dinger nicht wirklich silent-tauglich sind, aber wenn schon die Pumpenlautstärke (!dickes Lob fürs messen!) auf 0,1 sone gedrosselt wird, dann will ich doch auch wissen, was aus der Leistung wird.


----------



## earlcrow (3. April 2013)

Hallo an alle.
Kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten welche Revision vom LG 29" getestet wurde? 
Laut dieser Seite kursieren ja bekanntlich 2 verschiedene Versionen von dem Bildschirm - unter anderem bei Amazon nur DIE ALTE!
Test Alte: AnandTech | LG 29EA93 Ultrawide Display - Rev. 1.09
Test Neue: AnandTech | LG 29EA93 Monitor Review - Rev. 1.25

Leider sind für mich die Test sehr sehr oberflächlich ausgefallen - ich les Tests zum Monitor dann auf Prad ...

Trotzdem würde es mich interessieren welche Revision getestet wurde - wenn das jemand weiß wäre das Klasse  !

p.s.: Übrigens zum BIG - Tower Test : Letzter Platz für Fractal? Bei Hardwareluxx wurde er hoch gelobt das er die Komponenten 
trotz Dämmung kühl hält und gemessen wurden 1,8 Sone ?!? Jetzt bin ich verwirrt


----------



## PCGH_Marco (4. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei den Aussagen zum FOV auf 21:9 ist leider mindestens eine Falschaussage dabei und auch sonst ist das Ganze nicht wirklich differenziert. So kann man bei dem für sein starres FOV gescholtene pCARS selbiges für jede Kameraeinstellung beliebig anpassen und das nicht nur im Menü sondern auch per Tastatur im laufenden Spiel.
> Ausserdem fehlt der obligatorische Hinweis auf wsgf.com wo sich für fast jedes Spiel Lösungen finden. Bei CoD und The Witcher 2 bin ich mir z.B. sicher dass der FlawlessWidescreenFixer hilft. Bei Skyrim und AC3 wundert mich die Angabe "nicht kompatibel" sowieso, schließlich haben die von Haus aus noch nicht einmal Probleme mit Triplehead.


 
Ich schaue es mir zusammen mit dem Prakti noch einmal an.



earlcrow schrieb:


> Hallo an alle.
> Kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten welche Revision vom LG 29" getestet wurde?
> Laut dieser Seite kursieren ja bekanntlich 2 verschiedene Versionen von dem Bildschirm - unter anderem bei Amazon nur DIE ALTE!
> Test  Alte:  AnandTech  | LG 29EA93 Ultrawide Display - Rev. 1.09
> ...



Wenn ich die Werte vergleiche, dann müssen wir die neuere Revision getestet haben.


----------



## Dafuq (4. April 2013)

Erstmal darf ich mich vorstellen, ich bin Daniel, der besagte Prakti 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei den Aussagen zum FOV auf 21:9 ist leider mindestens eine Falschaussage dabei und auch sonst ist das Ganze nicht wirklich differenziert. So kann man bei dem für sein starres FOV gescholtene pCARS selbiges für jede Kameraeinstellung beliebig anpassen und das nicht nur im Menü sondern auch per Tastatur im laufenden Spiel.
> Ausserdem fehlt der obligatorische Hinweis auf wsgf.com wo sich für fast jedes Spiel Lösungen finden. Bei CoD und The Witcher 2 bin ich mir z.B. sicher dass der FlawlessWidescreenFixer hilft. Bei Skyrim und AC3 wundert mich die Angabe "nicht kompatibel" sowieso, schließlich haben die von Haus aus noch nicht einmal Probleme mit Triplehead.


 
Leider muss ich dir Recht geben! Durch den FlawlessWidescreenFixer wurde CoD auf 21:9 erweitert und nicht gestreckt. Bei Skyrim hat es mit dem FW-Fixer auch geklappt, ich musste nur die Auflösung in der .ini ändern. Zum Rest kann ich dir im momentanen Zeitpunkt noch nichts sagen, da ich nicht die Zeit dafür habe.

Dies ist das Ergebnis ungenügender Recherchen meinerseits, dickes sry!

So far,
Dani


----------



## seahawk (4. April 2013)

Hallo habt ihr evtl. ein Foto des Kühlers auf den Spannungswandlern der EVGA 670 Sig2? Im test steht VRM-Platte.


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2013)

@ruyven:
Das Verhalten meinst du?
http://www.wsgf.org/taxonomy/term/13
Die Lego Spiele skalieren auch recht lustig. Da verliert man bei breiteren Setups etwas Höhe, bekommt aber überproportional mehr Breite dazu.

@Daniel:
Fehler darf man machen. Nur lernen sollte man daraus .

Skyrim braucht den Fixer auch nicht unbedingt. Die Menüs müssten in 21:9 eigentlich noch bedienbar sein und die Auflösung über die ini geht auch ohne Zusatzprogramm.
Gleiches gilt für die Spiele mit der selben Engine, also Fallout 3, Fallout:New Vegas und Oblivion.
Bei AC3 muss ich doch zurück Rudern. Ich war davon ausgegangen dass es generell hor+ ist, aber anscheinend ist es das nur bei Multimonitoring. Den Schwachsinn hat TW2 von Haus aus auch, nur dass da MultiMonitoring auch noch auf Nvidia beschränkt ist .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @ruyven:
> Das Verhalten meinst du?
> http://www.wsgf.org/taxonomy/term/13
> Die Lego Spiele skalieren auch recht lustig. Da verliert man bei breiteren Setups etwas Höhe, bekommt aber überproportional mehr Breite dazu.



Nö. Ich meine banales vFOV- oder eben, wie du es für Lego erwähnst vFOV-/hFOV+. Fair wäre es imho, wenn man unabhängig vom Monitor gleich viel vom Spiel sehen würde. Bei isometrischer Ansicht also immer gleich viele Felder, nur halt in unterschiedlicher Verteilung, bei z.B. FPS eine deutlichere Erweiterung nach oben und unten bei höheren Monitoren und eine leichte zur Seite bei breiteren Monitoren (weil Himmel und Boden nun einmal nicht oft weiterhelfen). Oder -im Singleplayer- halt gleich flexibel einstellbar. Aber ein Spiel zu loben, weil es auf einer 17" 16:9 Schießscharte mehr zeigt, als auf einem großen 20" 4:3, dass hat einen gewissen Beigeschmack.


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2013)

Wenn du bei höherer Auflösung mehr vFOV willst musst du als "Ausgleich" auch mehr hFOV geben. Als Ergebnis bekommst du bei  FirstPerson/ThirdPerson Ansicht alles verzeichnet wie ein Weitwinkelobjektiv.
Bei Isometrischer Ansicht dagegen würde ich schlicht höhere Zoomstufen verlangen. 

Bei Mirrors Edge konnte man mit Hackvon Racer_S quasi beide FOVs beliebig anpassen. Zumindest für SinglePlayer Spiele natürlich der Königsweg.


----------



## Superwip (4. April 2013)

Ich bin zwar sehr froh das der (wie auch von mir vorgeschlagen) mal wieder Beamer, insbesondere auch der BenQ W1070 getestet wurden, insbesondere im Bezug auf den Inputlag, dennoch möchte ich hier etwas konstruktive Kritik einbringen:

-In der Tabelle wird das Objektiv mit der Brennweite charakterisiert; diese dürfte den allermeisten aber ohne weitere Erklärungen und Angaben (Chipgröße!) nicht viel sagen; ein Bildwinkel wäre eine sinnvollere Angabe.
-Der Epson EH-TW5910 hat laut Tabelle Vertikal 30%, Horizontal 30% Lens-Shift; das stimmt aber nicht- er hat nur eine digitale Trapezkorrektur und überhaupt kein Lens-Shift; eine Erklärung was Lens-Shift überhaupt ist wäre eventuell auch nicht fehl am Platz gewesen
-Kontrastwerte und Lichtstärken wurden offenbar nicht nachgemessen sondern aus den Herstellerangaben übernommen; das man nicht unbedingt auf diese Vertrauen sollte habt ihr wenn ich mich recht erinnere auch im Beamertest in Ausgabe 5/2011 betont
-Es wurde nicht erwähnt das der BenQ W1070 (als einziger Full-HD Beamer unter 2000€!!) nativ mit 120Hz angesteuert werden kann, aus Spielersicht ein herausragendes Alleinstellungsmerkmal
-Die Behauptung das Lampen "bei normaler Nutzung" "fast jedes Jahr" getauscht werden müssen ist sehr pessimistisch; das trifft maximal zu wenn der Beamer wirklich als Hauptbildschirm intensiv, >5 Stunden täglich, genutzt wird, bei den meisten Usern dürfte ein Beamer aber eher den TV als den PC Monitor ersetzen.
-In dem Zusammenhang sollte man auch den _Preis_ der Lampen beachten; eine Lampe die doppelt so lange hält ist nicht billiger wenn sie doppelt so teuer ist; darüber sollte man sich gegebenenfalls schon vor dem Kauf des Beamers informieren. Für manche Beamer (etwa den W1070) gibt es auch alternative Lampen.
-Im Text zur Beschreibung des BenQ W1070 findet sich ein Schreibfehler: "Shader Brille" statt "Shutter Brille"
-Auf die Eigenschaften von Leinwänden (Gainfaktor, Typ) wurde nicht eingegangen
-Bei Verbrauch, Helligkeit und Lautstärke sollten gegebenenfalls der normale und der "Eco" Modus (mit reduzierter Lampenhelligkeit) getrennt bewertet werden
-Nicht eingegangen wurde auf die klassischen Schwächen von (1Chip-)DLP und LCD Beamern: Regenbogeneffekt auf der einen, Fliegengittereffekt und Kovergenzprobleme auf der anderen Seite

Nett wäre auch ein Test von noch mehr Beamern aus verschiedenen Preisklassen (lohnt es sich mehr auszugeben oder zu sparen?) allerdings ist das natürlich etwas viel verlangt, vor allem von einem Artikel, der sich primär garnicht mit Beamern beschäftigt hat.


----------



## criss vaughn (4. April 2013)

Klasse Ausgabe wie immer, allen voran die Grafikkartentests helfen mir persönlich gerade sehr weiter 

Übrigens: Super Logistikunternehmen dass ihr da für die Logistik des ganzen Computec Media Portfolios habt (Nachschübe), ich fahre nächste Woche mal nach Weiterstadt und seh mir das Lager an


----------



## PCGH_Marco (5. April 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> -In der Tabelle wird das Objektiv der mit der Brennweite charakterisiert; diese dürfte den allermeisten aber ohne weitere Erklärungen und Angaben (Chipgröße!) nicht viel sagen; ein Bildwinkel wäre eine sinnvollere Angabe.



Stimmt, das fehlt.



Superwip schrieb:


> -Der Epson EH-TW5910 hat laut Tabelle Vertikal 30%, Horizontal 30% Lens-Shift; das stimmt aber nicht- er hat nur eine digitale Trapezkorrektur und überhaupt kein Lens-Shift; eine Erklärung was Lens-Shift überhaupt ist wäre eventuell auch nicht fehl am Platz gewesen



Epson hat uns ein anderes Modell geschickt als wir bestellt hatten. Daher der Fehler in der Ausstattungstabelle. 



Superwip schrieb:


> -Kontrastwerte und Lichtstärken wurden offenbar nicht nachgemessen sondern aus den Herstellerangaben übernommen; das man nicht unbedingt auf diese Vertrauen sollte habt ihr wenn ich mich recht erinnere auch im Beamertest in Ausgabe 5/2011 betont



Richtig, die Werte sind übernommen. Unsere Messsysteme eignen sich nicht für Beamer. Hätten wir besser kennzeichnen sollen.



Superwip schrieb:


> -Es wurde nicht erwähnt das der BenQ W1070 (als einziger Full-HD Beamer unter 2000€!!) nativ mit 120Hz angesteuert werden kann, aus Spielersicht ein herausragendes Alleinstellungsmerkmal



120 Hz rockt! Nativ über HDMI? Bist du sicher. Ein Ini-Hack ist doch notwendig, oder nicht?



Superwip schrieb:


> -Die Behauptung das Lampen "bei normaler Nutzung" "fast jedes Jahr" getauscht werden müssen ist sehr pessimistisch; das trifft maximal zu wenn der Beamer wirklich als Hauptbildschirm intensiv, >5 Stunden täglich, genutzt wird, bei den meisten Usern dürfte ein Beamer aber eher den TV als den PC Monitor ersetzen.
> -In dem Zusammenhang sollte man auch den _Preis_ der Lampen beachten; eine Lampe die doppelt so lange hält ist nicht billiger wenn sie doppelt so teuer ist; darüber sollte man sich gegebenenfalls schon vor dem Kauf des Beamers informieren. Für manche Beamer (etwa den W1070) gibt es auch alternative Lampen.
> -Auf die Eigenschaften von Leinwänden (Gainfaktor, Typ) wurde nicht eingegangen
> -Bei Verbrauch, Helligkeit und Lautstärke sollten gegebenenfalls der normale und der "Eco" Modus (mit reduzierter Lampenhelligkeit) getrennt bewertet werden
> -Nicht eingegangen wurde auf die klassischen Schwächen von (1Chip-)DLP und LCD Beamern: Regenbogeneffekt auf der einen, Fliegengittereffekt und Kovergenzprobleme auf der anderen Seite



Da fehlt uns noch etwas Kompetenz. Wir haben auf unsere Stärken wie Messung Inputlag, Reaktionszeit und Lautheit konzentriert. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Nett wäre auch ein Test von noch mehr Beamern aus verschiedenen Preisklassen (lohnt es sich mehr auszugeben oder zu sparen?) allerdings ist das natürlich etwas viel verlangt, vor allem von einem Artikel, der sich primär garnicht mit Beamern beschäftigt hat.



Wir können ja nachlegen und uns nur mit Beamern beschäftigen. Dazu müssten wir aber erst das allgemeine Interesse abfragen.


----------



## kmf (5. April 2013)

Insgesamt recht gelunge Ausgabe und das nach dem grandiosen Heft vom Vormonat. 


Appropos: Wer hat denn die Wortsilbe "Gummie" erfunden?  

... ist mir sogar 2x im Artikel aufgefallen.


----------



## kmf (5. April 2013)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen Wärmebildern und -untersuchungen fand ich die Idee auf der Teamseite sehr schön! Konnte mir ein Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen!


Tjo, kann man sehr gut erkennen, wer ne heiße Birne hatte oder nen kalten Zinken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du bei höherer Auflösung mehr vFOV willst musst du als "Ausgleich" auch mehr hFOV geben.



Ich will ein konstantes h*vFOV. D.h. 1280x720 und 1920x1080 können gerne die gleichen Werte nutzen. Was mich stört ist, wenn 1280x720 ein deutlich größeres hFOV und gleiches vFOV wie 1600x1200 hat. Stattdessen sollte das hFOV nur etwas größer und das vFOV im Gegenzug kleiner sein, gerade im Multiplayer wo besser Übersicht ein echter Vorteil ist. (Beide Achsen ggf. nach Relevanz gewichtet. In einem Stragiespiel mit recht steiler Ansicht sind sie fast gleichwertig, in einem Egoshooter ist hFOV deutlich mehr wert, als vFOV)



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Da fehlt uns noch etwas Kompetenz. Wir haben auf unsere Stärken wie Messung Inputlag, Reaktionszeit und Lautheit konzentriert.



Auf den Regenbogeneffekt müsst ihr imho auch nicht so intensiv eingehen. Der stört ja vor allen Dingen, wenn man den Blick schnell über kontrastreiche Bilder auf der Leinwand schweifen lässt. Die meisten Spieler dürften aber (im Gegensatz zu Filmguckern) eher das dargestellte Bild denn den Blick schwenken, weil sie sich "im Spiel" umschauen. Da tritt dann kein Regenbogeneffekt auf.
Auf die Bedeutung einer Leinwand habt ihr auch hingewiesen, dass die Unterhaltskosten bei einem grundsätzlichen "TV, Beamer oder Brille?"-Artikel nicht für einzelne Modelle getrennt durchgerechnet wurden, ist imho ebenfalls zu verschmerzen.


----------



## Superwip (5. April 2013)

> 120 Hz rockt! Nativ über HDMI? Bist du sicher. Ein Ini-Hack ist doch notwendig, oder nicht?


 
Ja, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, ob in Kombination mit bestimmten Grafikkarten ein Ini-Hack nötig ist weiß ich nicht.

Die Bandbreite von HDMI wurde mit HDMI 1.3 ja auf das Niveau von Duallink DVI verdoppelt und reicht damit für die 120Hz @1080p durchaus aus.

Siehe auch:
BenQ Österreich | Produkte - Projektoren - W1070


> Vertikalfrequenz 23-120Hz


 
Die angegebenen Werte der Horizontalfrequenz passen zwar nicht dazu (Fehlangaben zur Horizontalfrequenz sind nichts neues ) aber Berichten zufolge kann er tatsächlich mit 120Hz @1080p angesteuert werden.



> Da fehlt uns noch etwas Kompetenz. Wir haben auf unsere Stärken wie Messung Inputlag, Reaktionszeit und Lautheit konzentriert.


 
Hast du meinen Beamerguide schon gelesen?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (7. April 2013)

Gibts dann in der nächsten Ausgabe Phileassons Geheimnis?
Würde mich freuen, dann hätte ich alle Teile endlich ohne das blöde Securom!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. April 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Komische Einteilung... na ja


 
Nein, das ist einfach nur ein Fehler meinerseits. Sorry dafür.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ansonsten:
> - fand ich das Aufrüstspecial sehr nett, insbesondere weil genauer darauf eingegangen wurde, dass vermeintlich CPU-schwache Konfigurationen in manchen Szenarien durchaus sinnvoll sind.


Danke - am Rande haben wir das aber durchaus schon des Öfteren erwähnt. Dir als Heft-sehr-genau-Leser ist das wahrscheinlich aber auch aufgefallen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - wäre der Artikel zu prozeduralen Welten vielleicht für Themenneulinge (und für die war er als Grundlagenartikel wohl gedacht?) ansprechender gewesen, wenn man die Generierung von Leveln aus größeren Elementen in einigen Rollenspielen eingegangen wäre. Und was definitiv fehlt, ist die KKrieger Vollversion auf der Heft-ähhh-Lochkarte?


Wir planen ein 64-seitiges Sonderheft mit Listing zum Abtippen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Danke - am Rande haben wir das aber durchaus schon des Öfteren erwähnt. Dir als Heft-sehr-genau-Leser ist das wahrscheinlich aber auch aufgefallen.



Aufrüstartikel lese ich nicht immer sehr genau (weiß doch eh ""alles"" besser  ), aber das ist auf alle Fälle ein Punkt, den man vielen Hardwarekäufern mit dem Hammer einbläuen muss. Ich hab den Eindruck, da werden so oft 100 € und 25% fps an der Grafikkarte eingespart, um 100 € mehr in die CPU und 2,5% fps investieren zu können  .



> Wir planen ein 64-seitiges Sonderheft mit Listing zum Abtippen!


 

Endlich denkt mal jemand an die armen Leute mit schlechter Internetverbindung!

(*nachrechen*: 96 kb sollten sich Hexadezimal in knapp 200.000 Zeichen unterbringen lassen - mit nicht degeneriertem ASCII noch deutlich weniger. Da braucht man gar kein 64er Heft, es reicht bequem ein 32er. Und Grüße ans Lektorat  )


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2013)

Eine relative Untergewichtung der Grafikkarte bei der Systemleistung ist durchaus in vielen Fällen sinnvoll:

-CPU und RAM sind für die Min-FPS und _Ruckler_ tendentiell eher verantwortlich als die Grafikkarte
-CPU und RAM sind eher für die Mindestanforderungen verantwortlich; die nötige Grafikleistung lässt sich durch Einstellungen (v.A. AA, AF und in letzter Konsequenz Auflösung) leichter herunterschrauben als die CPU Leistung und der RAM Verbrauch
-Grafikkarten lassen sich vielfach _effizienter_ aufrüsten als CPUs
-_Multitasking_ beansprucht in der Praxis CPU und RAM zusätzlich, die Grafikkarte jedoch nicht
-Im Multiplayer ist die CPU Beanspruchung vielfach erheblich höher was in Tests nur selten wiedergegeben wird während die Grafikauslastung kaum steigt

Wenn man etwa (Extrembeispiel) einen i7 3930k mit einer GTX 650 kombiniert ist das System _zukunftssicherer_ und flexibler als ein System mit GTX Titan und i3-3220

Im mobilen Bereich verschärft sich die Situation; leistungsfähige Grafikkarten verbrauchen unverhältnismäßig viel Energie und ihre Kühlung erfordert wertvollen Platz und Gewicht. Dagegen sind Auflösung und Bildqualität beim gelegentlichen Spielen auf dem kleinen Bildschirm nicht so wichtig und können noch eher reduziert werden als am Desktop PC. CPU und RAM Bedarf ändern sich aber kaum und moderne mobil CPUs bieten viel Leistung in Relation zum Energieverbrauch.



> (*nachrechen*: 96 kb sollten sich Hexadezimal in knapp 200.000 Zeichen unterbringen lassen - mit nicht degeneriertem ASCII noch deutlich weniger. Da braucht man gar kein 64er Heft, es reicht bequem ein 32er. Und Grüße ans Lektorat  )


 
ASCII lässt sich schwer abtippen da viele der Zeichen irgendwelche Steuerzeichen sind; besser als Hexa geht natürlich immer, zwecks einfacher Tippbarkeit sollte man meiner Meinung nach nur Großbuchstaben, Kleinbuchstaben, Ziffern und Die Sonderzeichen auf dem Hauptblock der Tastatur nutzen. Das sind 156 Zeichen. Damit kann man in 64 Zeichen 39 Byte speichern also ~157k Symbole. Man sollte aber ein Prüfsummenbasiertes Fehlerkorrekturverfahren integrieren um Tippfehler ausgleichen zu können.


----------



## Research (8. April 2013)

Wie wäre es mit einer Runde NAS?

Klaut-Storrage ist wie wir wissen nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, mit all seinen bekannten Nachteilen.
Alle Welt von Google bis T-Kom bieten es an. Warum nicht für sich selber eines machen, nicht einen Server mieten?

Fertigteile kann jeder, wie ich kürzlich, selber kaufen. Aber wie sieht es aus mit einem Costum-NAS aus PC Teilen? Mit dem passendem OS und Benchmarks?

Was bekommt man wo für sein Geld?


----------



## rolli (9. April 2013)

Insgesamt eine sehr interessante Ausgabe! 

Besonders die Wärmebilder haben es mir angetan, in jeglicher Hinsicht.

Nur sagt mal, wie habt ihr es geschafft, an die Beta-Version von Project Cars (ab Seite 88) zu kommen? 
Ich bekomm jede Woche immer nur ne olle preAlpha-Version...


----------



## PCGH_Marco (9. April 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, ob in Kombination mit bestimmten Grafikkarten ein Ini-Hack nötig ist weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Die Bandbreite von HDMI wurde mit HDMI 1.3 ja auf das Niveau von Duallink DVI verdoppelt und reicht damit für die 120Hz @1080p durchaus aus.



Ja, aber die meisten Geräte melden dem PC nur 1.080p @ 60 Hz zurück.


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. April 2013)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen Wärmebildern und -untersuchungen fand ich die Idee auf der Teamseite sehr schön! Konnte mir ein Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen!


 
Ja da kann man dann schön sehen wer in der Redaktion ein echter hitzkopf ist - den Wärmebildern nach sind das aber so ziemlich alle, ne richtig coole Sau war nicht dabei, nur coole Brillen Bärte und Frisuren ^^


----------



## Superwip (10. April 2013)

> Ja, aber die meisten Geräte melden dem PC nur 1.080p @ 60 Hz zurück.


 
Ich bin mir leider nicht sicher, wie sich der W1070 in dieser Hinsicht verhält- ihr habt ihn getestet


----------



## Coldhardt (10. April 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob's schon mal erwähnt wurde, aber im Bericht "Tapetenwechsel für Windows" auf Seite 112 ist zweimal der selbe Block drin (Skins finden und anschließend installieren und Skins finden & installieren). Die sind bis auf den ersten Absatz gleich 
Ansonsten eine sehr gelungene Ausgabe, wie immer 

LG
Coldhardt 

PS: Kommt der Bericht "So entsteht ein Kopfhörer", der mehrmals angekündigt wurde, noch oder hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (11. April 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob's schon mal erwähnt wurde, aber im Bericht "Tapetenwechsel für Windows" auf Seite 112 ist zweimal der selbe Block drin (Skins finden und anschließend installieren und Skins finden & installieren). Die sind bis auf den ersten Absatz gleich
> Ansonsten eine sehr gelungene Ausgabe, wie immer



Wir sind gerade auf Spurensuche, wie so etwas in der Produktionskette passieren konnte. So ein Artikel wird mehrfach gegengelesen.



Coldhardt schrieb:


> PS: Kommt der Bericht "So entsteht ein Kopfhörer", der mehrmals angekündigt wurde, noch oder hab ich da was verpasst?



Den Artikel haben wir erst einmal ausgesetzt. Besteht denn großes Interesse daran?

Marco


----------



## Coldhardt (11. April 2013)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:
			
		

> Den Artikel haben wir erst einmal ausgesetzt. Besteht denn großes Interesse daran?
> 
> Marco



Nun, mich würde es jedenfalls interessieren. Wie es mit den anderen Lesern steht 
Falls es euch keine Umstände macht natürlich 

LG
Coldhardt


----------



## Polyethylen (11. April 2013)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Den Artikel haben wir erst einmal ausgesetzt. Besteht denn großes Interesse daran?
> 
> Marco


 Würde mich auch interessieren 

Jetzt zum Feedback:
War wieder sehr interessant, hat mir eigentlich alles gefallen. Klar gibt es Themen, die mich nicht allzu sehr tangieren, einfach weil ich nichts damit zu tun habe(n werde). Aber schließlich ist das Heft nicht auf mich zugeschnitten. Aber dennoch ist es ja auch mal schön über Bereiche zu lesen, mit denen man sich noch nie so beschäftigt hat.
Einen Kritikpunkt hätte ich dennoch: Man hat es zu schnell durch (und das ist jetzt nicht auf die Menge bezogen) 

(Irgendwie kommt mir mein Feedback immer so kurz vor, nur weiß ich einfach nicht was ich hier noch schreiben soll )


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. April 2013)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> (Irgendwie kommt mir mein Feedback immer so kurz vor, nur weiß ich einfach nicht was ich hier noch schreiben soll )


 
Blieb dir als treuem Leser etwas Bestimmtes im Gedächtnis? Hat dir etwas gar nicht gefallen? Solche Geschichten wären besonders interessant. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dragon AMD (11. April 2013)

Hi liebe pcgh Entwickler.

Das mit der Wärmebildkamera und ssd's blieb mir sehr gut im Gedächtnis. Das der Kontrollchip so heiß wurde. Vielleicht sollte man da eine Kühlung in Erwägung ziehen.
Wenn auf der ssd Games installiert sind und häufig viel geladen wird könnte der Kontrollchip schaden nehmen bei solchen Temps dauerhaft.


Mfg


----------



## Superwip (11. April 2013)

In der Praxis wird der SSD Controller durch das Blech des SSD Gehäuses durchaus ausreichend gekühlt; PCIe SSDs, die vielfach kein Gehäuse und sehr leistungsfähige Controller haben besitzen aber teils tatsächlich kleine passiv Kühlkörper.


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2013)

Und mSATA Platten schmelzen einfach vor sich hin  . Meine Mushkin mit Sandforce Chip heizt jedenfalls fühlbar durch das Laptop Gehäuse.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. April 2013)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hi liebe pcgh Entwickler.
> 
> Das mit der Wärmebildkamera und ssd's blieb mir sehr gut im Gedächtnis. Das der Kontrollchip so heiß wurde. Vielleicht sollte man da eine Kühlung in Erwägung ziehen.
> Wenn auf der ssd Games installiert sind und häufig viel geladen wird könnte der Kontrollchip schaden nehmen bei solchen Temps dauerhaft.
> ...


Hallo,

Im zugehörigen Video wird erläutert, dass speziell dieser Chip über ein Wärmeleitpad Energie an das umgebende Metallgehäuse abgeben kann. Im echten Betrieb wird er zudem kaum so warm, wie im ungekühlten Volllast-Test - auch das wird im Video erwähnt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Research (12. April 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Blieb dir als treuem Leser etwas Bestimmtes im Gedächtnis? Hat dir etwas gar nicht gefallen? Solche Geschichten wären besonders interessant.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ja, die ewig alte Ausgabe (2009?) mit dem Test von 2000 Lüftern und 300 GPU/NB/CPU-Kühlern. Legendär.

Ja, Kopfhörer wäre interessant wenn es mehr als nur der Zusammenbau wird.


----------



## Polyethylen (12. April 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Blieb dir als treuem Leser etwas Bestimmtes im Gedächtnis? Hat dir etwas gar nicht gefallen? Solche Geschichten wären besonders interessant.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Die Wärmebildkamera selbst und natürlich die ganzen Aufnahmen von Grafikkarten, Kühlern usw. blieben natürlich hängen. War wirklich mal schön zu sehen, wo Problemzonen sind. Nur wurden bei den Messungen (wie schon von anderen geschrieben) die unterschiedlichen Emissionswerte nicht beachtet. Aber so pi mal Daumen wird's ja hoffentlich stimmen. 
Die Fotos des Teams waren auch super!
Der 21:9 Test hat mich auch sehr angesprochen, da hier in absehbarer Zeit auch mal ein neuer Bildschirm hin muss. Der jetzige surrt die ganze Zeit und die Ausleuchtung ist grauenhaft (vor ein paar Jahren war man noch nicht so anspruchsvoll). Sind aber wohl nichts für mich, leider, wären nämlich zu breit. Abstriche in der Höhe will ich auch nicht machen.
Sonst war noch die Info über die Echtzeiterstellung von Spielwelen sehr interessant, hab davon auch noch nie gehört. Der Energieverbrauch von manchen CPU's hat mich auch recht erstaunt, wusste zwar schon vorher, dass manche viel verbrauchen, aber so viel und dann auch manchmal für so ne verhältnismäßig schlechte Leistung, aber ist ja logisch sind ja auch älter...
Der meiste Rest war natürlich auch lesenswert, aber das waren für mich die "Leckerbissen" in der jetzigen Ausgabe! 
Überhaupt nicht interessiert hat mich der Artikel über Starcraft 2. Aber das liegt an dem Spiel, nicht an euch 

Die Heftumfrage am Anfang ist natürlich auch im Gedächtnis geblieben 

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (19. April 2013)

@ Redaktion: Ich habe schon eine geraume Zeit nix mehr von euren Co-Chefredakteur Christian Gögelein gelesen /gehört.
In den letzten Ausgaben von PCGH taucht er auf der Auflistung nicht mehr auf.

Mag jemand sagen, wo der gute Mann nun hin ist ?? Family-Sabbatical-Year ?? 
Irgendwie habe ich vielleicht auch nicht mitbekommen...*mea culpa*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. April 2013)

Christian ist mittlerweile nicht mehr im Team und hat sich beruflich neu orientiert.


----------



## Deimos (30. Mai 2013)

Ich bin sehr spät dran mit Feedback, aber als Eyefinity-Spieler wollte ich das doch noch loswerden.

Im Test zu den Widescreen-Monitoren wird richtigerweise erwähnt, dass nicht sämtliche Spiele solche Auflösungen unterstützen.
Mir ist klar, dass es eigentlich um die Peripherie an sich ging, aber in diesem Zuge wäre es noch erwähnenswert gewesen, dass mittels Fixes resp. Drittprogrammen die meisten Spiele korrekt (d.h. inkl. HUD-Anpassung etc.) dargestellt werden können. Aktuell empfinde ich z.B. das Programm "Flawless Widescreen" als beste Lösung in diesem Bereich.

Vielleicht kann man das ja beim nächsten Test einfliessen lassen - allzu bekannt scheinen die Tools nicht zu sein .


----------



## PCGH_Marco (3. Juni 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr spät dran mit Feedback, aber als Eyefinity-Spieler wollte ich das doch noch loswerden.
> 
> Im Test zu den Widescreen-Monitoren wird richtigerweise erwähnt, dass nicht sämtliche Spiele solche Auflösungen unterstützen.
> Mir ist klar, dass es eigentlich um die Peripherie an sich ging, aber in diesem Zuge wäre es noch erwähnenswert gewesen, dass mittels Fixes resp. Drittprogrammen die meisten Spiele korrekt (d.h. inkl. HUD-Anpassung etc.) dargestellt werden können. Aktuell empfinde ich z.B. das Programm "Flawless Widescreen" als beste Lösung in diesem Bereich.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp!


----------

